# what to look for in a nursing chair/glider?



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

What are the important things about a nursing chair?
Is it important that it rocks, glides, reclines? What else?

I had somebody tell me to surely get a glider that also reclines. How is the reclining feature benefitial?
I think I read somewhere here on the boards that some mamas didn't get gliders, but got La-Z-Boys instead. So it the reclining feature more important that the gliding feature?

I just have no clue what to look for. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

We got a glider that can also "lock" into place-I liked it ok, If I had it to do over I probably wouldn't of got it. I think a regular chair/recliner would've been better and more roomy IMO.


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hallesmom*
We got a glider that can also "lock" into place-I liked it ok, If I had it to do over I probably wouldn't of got it. I think a regular chair/recliner would've been better and more roomy IMO.

Do you mean that you didn't eally care if it was gliding or not?
What is so nice about having the chair recline? I guess it's hard for me to imagine how you'd nurse like that. Why is it comfortable?


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

Kudos to you for asking this question!!! I sincerely think that if I'd had a good chair when DD was a baby, I would have avoided a lot of my bfing problems. I just could NOT get properly positioned in anywhere in either the hospital or at home. Now that I know better, I can't BELIEVE the chair I nursed in most of the time. It was all wrong, wrong, wrong!

You don't have to have a rocker or glider, but it sure is nice. I would have a glider for a 2nd baby in a minute.

Make sure you can sit with your back straight and supported. When you and baby are learning how to latch, you probably shouldn't be reclined. (Once you get it down though, you can nurse standing on your head!) Arm rests are helpful, as your upper body gets used to carrying the new weight of your baby. Make sure that the chair is wide enough to actually be holding the baby, and deep enough that the baby can stretch its legs out behind you if you are using a football hold for nursing.

Make sure that the chair is not too low (or soft IMHO), as you are going to have to get up and down from it all the time, while holding your baby with at least one hand, and recovering from the birth.


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiercemama*
Make sure that the chair is wide enough to actually be holding the baby

but if the chair is really wide, won't it be uncomfortable for me to use the arm rests?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiercemama*
and deep enough that the baby can stretch its legs out behind you if you are using a football hold for nursing.

and if it's really deep, how can I sit in it with my back straight? Proppred with pillows? I mean, if the baby needs to stretch its legs behind me, then how can I sit straight up and still have my back supported by the chair?

I'm not trying to be difficult, I am just having a hard time imagining it all since I have no live examples at all to turn to.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

For me, it wasn't the type of chair that was important, but I quickly discovered that I _needed_ something to put my feet up on. I know that many companies sell specially designed "nursing stools", but I just used a regular foot stool. If I didn't have something to put my feet on, it always felt like my knees were pointed downwards, and the baby was going to roll off. It was straining, and made it harder to nurse.

I didn't have a preference for any certain type of chair. As long as it was comfortable, I could nurse in it. Arm rests are great, because your arms can get tired holding the baby up. Something cushioned is good in case the baby falls asleep in your arms and you want to take advantage of the quiet time and sit still for awhile.









I nursed laying down for the majority of the time, so it wasn't a big deal to have a special nursing chair.


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Nikki~*
For me, it wasn't the type of chair that was important, but I quickly discovered that I _needed_ something to put my feet up on. I know that many companies sell specially designed "nursing stools", but I just used a regular foot stool. If I didn't have something to put my feet on, it always felt like my knees were pointed downwards, and the baby was going to roll off. It was straining, and made it harder to nurse.

Those "ottomans" oir whatever that they sell with the chairs are so high and uncomfortable. I wondered if it was just me, but I made dh try one out and he hated it too. So I also figured I'll just need a short stool or something, but not one of those contraptions they sell with the gliders.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

I had a rocking chair and a glider. I HATED the glider and it was a waste of money in my opinion. It made me sick to my stomach to sit in it. As for the rocking chair, it was nice but I would have rather sat on the couch with my bippy pillow. Good luck in your search.








darkstar


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a Relax-R brand glider, and I love it! It was pricey--about $500 for the glider and the gliding stool. It is wide enough for me (I'm larger--5' 6" 250 pounds); it glides, it is padded (including the arm rests), and it reclines.

When my first was newborn, I needed a stationary footstool until I got the hang of nursing, then I loved the gliding footstool. The reclining is wonderful when you have a fussy baby that won't be put down for some reason. Then you can sleep reclined with the babe in arms or on your chest.

I'd recommend going to stores and trying out several chairs to see what you like and what's comfortable for you. Even though you won't be able to try it out for nursing until the baby comes, you can get a good idea of what's comfortable and what you like. I went back five or six times and just hung out in the chair I bought before I ordered it.

My first is 3 and my second is 1 now. I'm still in love with my glider. I didn't decorate a nursery or buy a crib or many other baby things, but I shelled out for that chair, and the first night my first wouldn't go down, IMHO, it paid for itself! And you might be able to get a used one or a better price online. I bought mine at a local baby boutique...

Oh, yes, I vote for simultaneous rock and recline. Most recliners will either rock or recline but not both at the same time. Also, I find recliners hard to get out of especially with a babe in arms.

Best,
Sarah


----------



## LauraWV (Aug 23, 2004)

The chair I use mostly for breastfeeding is a kushy (not reclining) livingroom chair with puffy arms. I also use an ottoman in front of it for my legs, and a boppy pillow for my arms. It's so cozy, it's almost as warm and fuzzy as a blankie to me, sitting there with my baby and a tall glass of water (and maybe some cookies, too).


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Sarah, what stores sell this Relax-R brand? I tried searching online for their corporate site, but couldn't find it.


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know. I bought it from a locally owned store that went out of business. The tag under my stool reads: Relax-R Corp. Milton Vt. Maybe you can find them through directory assistance.

Sarah


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I second the recommendation for a nursing stool. I didn't use one specifically for nursing, but used a plastic rubbermaid stool instead and propped my feet on the edge at an angle. I can't imagine nursing with a newborn without a stool unless I was nursing laying down.

I also think a good nursing pillow is important. If you have a good nursing pillow you don't need armrests IMO. I am not a fan of the boppy (if you have one they are nice for propping the baby on his/her tummy and putting around the baby when s/he is first learning to sit--and they must work for some people for bf or they wouldn't be so popular, i see a pp liked it). For me it didn't hold the baby up high enough. You want to be able to be positioned so that you aren't having to do any work to hold the baby in place.

I used a kushies nursing pillow:
www.kushies.com/Cataloque/nursing/nursing.html
Some benefits of the kushies pillow are that it is not too expensive ($20 or so) and it is not too cumbersome to bring with you when traveling.

I think one called "My brest friend" looks good too. I have not used it, but it looks like it is similar to the kushies pillow in that it looks nice and firm.

As far as a chair I had a spot set up on the couch I always used where I had access to reading material, a place to set a beverage, etc.

In terms of a rocker, we have an eames shell chair rocker that we used for soothing the baby, but not for bf.

Good luck working this out!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I wish I had gotten a Lazy Boy (however they spell it) ... that way when baby dozes off, you can just kick back and fall asleep too!!
But I got gliders. I like mine. Padded armrests are important IMO - the babys weight is in your arms and you are leaning on them...


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahwebb*
I have a Relax-R brand glider, and I love it! It was pricey--about $500 for the glider and the gliding stool. It is wide enough for me (I'm larger--5' 6" 250 pounds); it glides, it is padded (including the arm rests), and it reclines.


I second the Relax-R! It has a metal frame so it doesn't squeak/ get loose like my sister's wood one!! Leather is also good--BM, your dinner, chewed Cheerios, etc. just wipe off.

I bought mine locally, but I found them online w/ a Google search.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I vote for rocker/recliner all the way!

They are big and comfy.

They look good in the living room.

When baby sleeps, so can you comfortably.

They have a built in foot rest.

You can move it into baby's room later on as a reading chair.

My sis got this wonderful one that reclines all the way back (so you can really sleep well) it rocks and it swivels. She set up 2 side tables with everything she needed (food, books, remote, more food...) and so when it was nursing time, everything was in arms reach!

I have a nice rocker/recliner too and I love it! I'm sure my nursing relationship worked b/c of it!


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

nak... in my glider...

I love my glider and ottoman! And I would def. go for the ottoman b/c it moves with you. A stool might put your legs up, but won't give you that effortless continuous motion babes love. If I wanted to sleep I would just nurse in bed lying down. I keep my laptop set up next to my glider for when DS nurses or naps. I used to nurse him lying down, but I got sick of being in bed. I got a pretty cheap one from babies r us b/c I could register for it. One piece came broken, buy they exchanged it without a problem. It has been great ever since. This is it: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=baby&n=541576

I'm 5'10 and comfy in it!
Good luck.


----------

